# I almost began a pair of slippers today???



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I almost started a pair of slippers today. Ya, I know it is June not November LOL. I am on light duty for five more weeks after a knee clean up procedure and am going a bit stir crazy. So slippers came to mind. Figured I could get some going and sell them at the fall craft markets maybe? Also need to take photos of the rosaries I make for my web site and ebay and I need to make some beautiful jewelry for DD to sell at the markets. Yet here I sit typing to you all...what is wrong with me? I think I just want to play outdoors because it is summer maybe.:shrug:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your knee! Big hugs, 5 weeks is not easy... Time to work with your hands is always a good thing though during recovery. I know when there are so many choices but invariably you have to choose one...might as well be comfy slippers! I am packing up for my move to Washington, going through things to give away and sell but in the evenings...I do knit in front of a show. I take a little down time each day. I need to really kick things into gear though now, down to 2 weeks! Please keep us posted on your recovery!


----------

